# Software that will "wrap" an image around a mug.



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Is there a software that will allow me to wrap an image around a mug? Ive seen images of rotating mugs. Is that done as a virtual image or is it a "rotating" photo?
Earl.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Earl Smith said:


> Is there a software that will allow me to wrap an image around a mug? Ive seen images of rotating mugs. Is that done as a virtual image or is it a "rotating" photo?
> Earl.


I don't know the details but this does what you are suggesting.


Custom 3-D Coffee-Mug Software-Coffee Mugs Custom | Teeshirt Company


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

Hi earl. I know whT you mean. I was looking for ages to get some sort of software thatallow me to show customers rotating photo to show how they mug will look like. Iam in progres to relasing software that allow you ro do that. It will be availlable soon. For now if you let me know i can produce few rotating mugs for you. You can seethem on my site. 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## FLDesigns (Aug 12, 2011)

Early it can be done a few ways and some are easier than others, the easiest in my opinion would be to use flash

Do a point and shoot film strip with a blend

Conceptually you take a few shots of the mug all from the same distance away and angle. Align the photos in the way you want the image to spin and "stitch them together" it may take a while to get it just right, but after you do it a few times it should be that hard to duplicate it.

Hope that helps, 

Tim H.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

yes. but it mean you need to learn flash 
and is bot the easier software to learn...


any way
let me know if you need some graphics for your site and i can do some for you like this:


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

That is really cool. I love it.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

thanks  spend hours to do that


----------



## D3L0C4T3D (Jan 23, 2012)

All you need is photoshop and a little know how

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

thats what i mean  i spend hours as did had this knowledge


----------



## D3L0C4T3D (Jan 23, 2012)

Simply add text and with the text tool in the tool bar add a 50% arch there are to arches, use the second one. I am headind to the shop now and when I get thete I will upload a pic

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

The arched text is no big deal. I'm impressed with the rotating mug.


----------



## D3L0C4T3D (Jan 23, 2012)

For pics use the transform toolwarp and perspective. I know there is probably 100's of ways to fo this but for me this is by far the simplest and easiest

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## D3L0C4T3D (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh, photoshop has a tool to convert pics into moving I think the extension is .gif take three or d different angles of the pic lay them out on a time line and it will smoothly rotate


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

There is no way it wil smoothly rotate with only 3 frames! 
My is made of 30 frames to keep smaller file size and is still not very smooth.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## seppo (Apr 24, 2012)

SaB: any progress with your software?
-seppo-


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

still in development :/

but I am getting there...


----------



## seppo (Apr 24, 2012)

can i buy it?


----------



## Buddy87 (Mar 20, 2012)

Would like to see this too


Sent from my iPhone 4S using TShirtForums app
www.custom-vinyls.co.uk


----------



## Steamworx (Aug 1, 2012)

Send me what you want to print on your mugs (2-3 images), I'll try something... (and image of mug itself)


----------



## oogadog (Aug 23, 2011)

Love the rotating mug!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

mgparrish said:


> I don't know the details but this does what you are suggesting.
> 
> 
> Custom 3-D Coffee-Mug Software-Coffee Mugs Custom | Teeshirt Company


I just tried to look at that link and was stopped. It said it contained malware and that the site had been hacked. Just so you know.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lben said:


> I just tried to look at that link and was stopped. It said it contained malware and that the site had been hacked. Just so you know.


May have been a false trigger on your AV software, I have Norton but was able to see the site OK.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

mgparrish said:


> May have been a false trigger on your AV software, I have Norton but was able to see the site OK.


Google chrome stopped it. Wouldn't be the first time. Yesterday it kept crashing on me.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lben said:


> Google chrome stopped it. Wouldn't be the first time. Yesterday it kept crashing on me.


On my PC at my work I get a message of a Javascript virus from this website, it says it blocks the script and then lets me see this website.


----------



## lupus (Jun 5, 2011)

My antivirus did not stop or warn me. Since then, my blasted computer has been riddled with problems.


----------



## Buddy87 (Mar 20, 2012)

Mine runs fine since visiting, and no virus found


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

lupus said:


> My antivirus did not stop or warn me. Since then, my blasted computer has been riddled with problems.


I've been having issues with crashes since the last automatic updates. Coreldrawx6 won't run but for a few minutes, google chrome is unstable now too. So frustrating. If I restore to an earlier date, the next time I turn on the computer those updates will be found and reinstalled. I think windows updates were the latest.

You might want to get a different anti-virus software.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

My computer was also infected visiting that site.
(I am still fighting with the Windows firewall.)


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

Hi guys! thanks for good words 
unfortunately i stop the development of this little software as no funds left. so i am almast there but... 

when few $$$ will drop to my pocket then will finish it.

Or maybe will show little demo and take preorders??? but need to sort the demo first tho


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

hi guys! sorry for late news but this application will be finished within few days! fingers crossed


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Great to hear that Paul. See you on Dyesub.
If the price is right I will def buy it. 
Earl.


----------



## seppo (Apr 24, 2012)

Earl Smith said:


> Great to hear that Paul. See you on Dyesub.
> If the price is right I will def buy it.
> Earl.


same here!


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

hi guys! it will be right 
will post some screen shots today


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

first screenshot


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

That looks really cool - well done. For as many people who seem to do mugs you should have a winner on your hands.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

I think you will get a lot of takers if price is cool.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

D3L0C4T3D said:


> Simply add text and with the text tool in the tool bar add a 50% arch there are to arches, use the second one. I am headind to the shop now and when I get thete I will upload a pic
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


Still waiting for your version.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

ukracer said:


> I think you will get a lot of takers if price is cool.


It wont be rip off  
Will b afordable and worth every penny 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

There is free software on it download.com. image animation. really easy to use

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

jfisk3475 said:


> There is free software on it download.com. image animation. really easy to use
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


Could you be a little bit ore specific? I tried looking but there are loads of options and some of us are not as well versed as others on image animation.

TIA


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Avery 5.0

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Trinkets2008 (Nov 26, 2011)

Paul,

When you expect your release date? Will you have a demo version?


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

Trinkets2008 said:


> Paul,
> 
> When you expect your release date? Will you have a demo version?


sorry. no demo yet. but i will try to place working version on my server so every one can have a play


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Paul, If you haven't already, you might consider the following enhancements:

1. Lock aspect by default. Maybe add a button to allow individual height and width.

2. Automatic centering left/right, and top/bottom with mug. Ban be just buttons.

3. An alignment mark for single-sided mugs. This mark shows the center of an image printed on just one side, rather than a wrap-around. This is typically the point that is directly facing the user when the handle is on the right or left.

4. Allow more than one photo. Many people I know who order mugs want to include several photos, and they don't have the graphics program skill to create a combined image.

5. Choice of mug size. Or maybe a flashvar passed in from the user's Web site. Click on 11oz, 15oz, whatever, and your program then builds the mug using the correct dimensions.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

GordonM said:


> Paul, If you haven't already, you might consider the following enhancements:
> 
> 1. Lock aspect by default. Maybe add a button to allow individual height and width.
> 
> ...


Thank For your input Godon!
Aspect ration is one of the thing on list already. Version on video is not working version et. its only to show the stage i am on 

You can allow to add as many photos and texts as you want and i love the idea of showing alignment mark for single-sided mugs.


Unfortunately i am not planing to do the choice of the mug size as this is only for the preview of the real mug. its not a designer.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

GordonM said:


> Paul, If you haven't already, you might consider the following enhancements:
> 
> 1. Lock aspect by default. Maybe add a button to allow individual height and width.
> 
> ...


Ditto on all.

On the Aspect ratio definitly should be locked by default. 

Most apps liike these use either the Shift key or the CTRL key (hold while dragging mouse) to allow image "skew" which in most cases skew is not a good thing. 

If there were clipart then skewing might be desirable but uploaded images of some baby the customer might not realize his kids either shorter and fatter or thiner and taller on screen then not realized he distorted his kids image until the mug is received. Then a big disappointment when they get the mug.

Adding to the #5 Choice of mug ****GOOD POINT YOU MADE***

... Steins are a good fit for this app so suggest allowing the website owner providing the service to have several pre-sets, then each preset have a variable which allows the Canvas W and H to be changable. Even within 11 and 15 oz the canvas size could vary _slightly_ since the mugs are all over the place in ceramic thickness ... ie some mugs are thicker or thinner but still hold the same volume of liquids, mug vendor to mug vendor. The thicker ones would need a slightly larger canvas.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

A definite +1 for the alignment guides showing the sides of the mug (and area opposite the handle.)


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

pressiton app is ready now for test drive 
you can see video here
PRESSITON - 3D sublimation mug rotator - YouTube

link to demo in video.


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

SaB said:


> pressiton app is ready now for test drive
> you can see video here
> PRESSITON - 3D sublimation mug rotator - YouTube
> 
> link to demo in video.


Now how do we get a copy?


----------



## khaled (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi,
If you mean like this, I can you a psd file, easy to use 

mug en folie !!! | Facebook


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Paul, Start your video with a finished demonstration, then go into how to do it. You're expecting people to sit through maybe 9-10 minutes of video before they even see what it is your application does.

Anyway, if the app works, it's a keeper!


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

you can have a go with it here: http://www.frames4photoshop.info/pressiton/
if you like it then just email me


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

you can always skip forward


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

SaB said:


> you can always skip forward


See the attached, the mug is out of the stage boundary. WIN XP and IE 8


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

you probably need to update your flash player. let me see on my xp
also i was just doing some updates so please try again in case we both was working in it


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

SaB said:


> you probably need to update your flash player. let me see on my xp
> also i was just doing some updates so please try again in case we both was working in it


Flash is current, I have it on auto-notify for updates, also just to be sure I checked on line, I have the current version. Still the same thing.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I can get it to work but what I don't care for is, the white background is whiter than the actual mug. I'd hate to have a customer think that the finished mug will be the same.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Flash Stage position bugs are fairly prevalent. I found the Google Groups postings more helpful in tracking down the cause of the bugs, especially if you're using JavaScript (or JS-based module) on your page to handle player detection etc. (like SWFObject).

If your code is version-dependent you can use SWFObject, or similar, to ensure the user has an up-to-date Flash player. I wouldn't rely on them just having the latest player. Most don't.

I worked for me, BTW. That said, the inability to stop the animation is an annoyance for me. I assume the animated mug is a Movie Clip of its own. Why can't you start and stop it?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Can we change the color of the mugs, and decrease the image size, or have the ability to put the print size in?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

SaB said:


> you probably need to update your flash player. let me see on my xp
> also i was just doing some updates so please try again in case we both was working in it


WIN 7 x64 IE nine (most recent update) Flash is current. = mug1.jpg NG

WIN 7 X64 Firefox = mug2.jpg OK you're 'child" is still outside the main application window though a little but the mug is not off stage.

Looks like the rotating mug is really in a "child" window and just "out of bounds".

Also in IE the control fonts are horrible, to hard to read.

BTW, notice how much bigger this is in Firefox.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

FYI, I get the same Stage error on XP/IE8 and Win/Safari. (I'm not going to bother testing on the Mac.) Works okay in Chrome and Firefox. All browsers are up-to-date, as is Flash.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

What's the art you're using, Mike? Hitch with a dead, plucked duck???


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

GordonM said:


> What's the art you're using, Mike? Hitch with a dead, plucked duck???


Just some crazy stuff I have accumulated over the years.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

selanac said:


> Can we change the color of the mugs, and decrease the image size, or have the ability to put the print size in?


I figured out how to resize the image and text. I just don't care for the pure white background that contrasts with the off white of the mug.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

mn shutterbug said:


> I figured out how to resize the image and text. I just don't care for the pure white background that contrasts with the off white of the mug.


Same here. the "render" on the mug is not transparent, if the mug could be whiter it could fake the lack of transparency.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If we have the mug artwork we can change the color. Also we could use jquery to change the mug color, and even make our own text sizer. 

I'm not too far from making my own, but if I can jump start that and use someone else that would be fine. 

How would you interface a shopping cart? 

Had a problem between artwork. Ended up getting a transparent mug until I clicked Reset below and the browser.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

it sounds like there s a bug but only in IE. i tested IE8 on win XP and was this same. I also tested on mac. Chrome and safari and it works great.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

SaB said:


> it sounds like there s a bug but only in IE. i tested IE8 on win XP and was this same. I also tested on mac. Chrome and safari and it works great.


I would be interested in either a .swc that I could use as a component or a completed .swf that could be used standalone. 

But I only need the mug rotator and not the drawing app, I rolled my own drawing canvas sometime ago.

If a standalone .swf then ...

External xml to define

a. canvas x and y
b. path to customer graphic (already rendered in .jpg from my app)
c. interchangable mugs (load different mug type .swf file at runtime) 

If you can offer this customized in this way please advise.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

sorry. not at this moment.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

SaB said:


> sorry. not at this moment.


I meant to say that I would pay for this type of customization, based on what I see you are 90% there already with what you have for what I had in mind. 

This as a completed application needs a lot more work to be useful commercially. The rendered file is only 72 dpi, too low for sublimation work. 

This means the person making the product could only use the renedered file as a visual reference and would have to create a printable file from scratch while looking at the 72 dpi render. Unless you place the asset information and allocations for each unique render in a _seperate _xml file that is created once the output file is rendered. The XML file is then what is used to create the printed paper on the back end thru an automated but seperate process.

There also appears to be no structure for CMS integration. Would be little chance to ulitize this in a CMS unless you offered source code or external 
hooks for CMS integration.

The strong point of your application is the mug rotation, it would have much more value as a component, or to be called externally.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

If this is just a mockup tool for the end-user, then it's not all that useful. If it doesn't also generate the hi-res art exactly as the customer created, then that would have to be manually done. That defeats most of the purpose of the tool for the sublimator. It also introduces the chance that the mockup will not look like the finished product. For that matter, since there's only one mug, if your mug doesn't look like this one, the customer may be confused by what he or she receives.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

Sorry to disappoint you guys. But thats what it is. is for the customer to see they mug before they buy. to avoid spelling mistakes etc...

If you dont like it then oh well... I am sorry...

btw... please check the demo again if mug still changing position.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

GordonM said:


> If this is just a mockup tool for the end-user, then it's not all that useful. If it doesn't also generate the hi-res art exactly as the customer created, then that would have to be manually done. That defeats most of the purpose of the tool for the sublimator. It also introduces the chance that the mockup will not look like the finished product. For that matter, since there's only one mug, if your mug doesn't look like this one, the customer may be confused by what he or she receives.


Gordon,

A mockup or "facade" is OK for preview. If the image data (assets and their location) are stored in a readable and parsable file like .xml ... then assuming the same assets are available on the back end, then an exact replication of where are the assets relative in the "facade" (photos, fonts, etc) is possible and the actual print file can be at any resolution. Since we need 300 dpi it is not necessary to render a *huge *file at that res .... just provide information on how to recreate what was made in the "facade". 

I'm already doing this and then with an .xml file the same "facade" _can be later edited if need be by using xml_.

My attached xml file I renamed to .txt so it could post

With the embedded information I can recreate the "facade" .jpg file I uploaded (with the same file name) in any resolution.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

SaB said:


> Sorry to disappoint you guys. But thats what it is. is for the customer to see they mug before they buy. to avoid spelling mistakes etc...
> 
> If you dont like it then oh well... I am sorry...
> 
> btw... please check the demo again if mug still changing position.


Demo is fixed for boundary issue ... Win XP IE8 The "child" window of the rotating mug is slightly out of the main canvas, but the mug is now inbounds.

Please take this only as constructive criticism ...

This is good idea but very poorly thought out in it's implimentation.

The majority of imprinters that want these applications is so they don't have to do artwork, _the customer does it for them_. You are forcing a duplication of work, the whole point of programming is to automate everything and reduce efforts.

The difference for you will be a few sales here and there, or the ability to make a lot of sales.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

I know what you say but unfortunately i did only whats in my and coder ability. i wanted to do it the way the proof is saved and used for printing but unfortunately we dont know how to do that without loosing quality.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

mgparrish said:


> I'm already doing this and then with an .xml file the same "facade" _can be later edited if need be by using xml_.


True enough, if you've coordinated the metrics between the mockup and your graphics application. I wouldn't just assume everything would match. Flash uses its own platform-independent rendering engine, whereas I use Windows-specific tools. No guarantee they'll represent the same.

I don't use Flash for desktop graphics generation, though that would simplify it. For this to be accurate I think you'd need to ensure font scaling behavior is repeatable between this app and whatever you use to create the final graphic. And knowing how it was coded in Paul's Flash app, but it's a fair guess he's not going to share that code.

I've done graphics work for things like desktop Windows apps and digital theatrical projection equipment. It's never fun tweaking, pulling, and cussing to ensure image fidelity.

OTOH, a customer for a $200,000 digital theater projector is going to be different than the customer for a mug ordered off the Internet! Maybe it doesn't matter, though I dislike the possibility of showing them one thing, and delivering another. I'll let you do the gruntwork for the matchback!


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

SaB said:


> I know what you say but unfortunately i did only whats in my and coder ability. i wanted to do it the way the proof is saved and used for printing but unfortunately we dont know how to do that without loosing quality.


I know what I would be doing if I were you. A platform has just been released that is perfect for this to become a module. IT already uses flash It really depends on whether you did this project for money or longer term benefits and possibly more money.

The clue is in another thread on this forum. 

BTW nice work but as Mg says its end result artwork that will get you sales worth having. Not just a viewer sadly.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

GordonM said:


> True enough, if you've coordinated the metrics between the mockup and your graphics application. I wouldn't just assume everything would match. Flash uses its own platform-independent rendering engine, whereas I use Windows-specific tools. No guarantee they'll represent the same.
> 
> I don't use Flash for desktop graphics generation, though that would simplify it. For this to be accurate I think you'd need to ensure font scaling behavior is repeatable between this app and whatever you use to create the final graphic. And knowing how it was coded in Paul's Flash app, but it's a fair guess he's not going to share that code.
> 
> ...


Gordon, you're missing the concept. Flash is not used on the desktop for the final transfer creation ... you're using _automation_ in an application like Corel to read the xml and create the final transfer, and the _real _assets like fonts and embedded clipart are_ local_ except for any customer uploaded photos, _then those just need to be "fetched"_. This is not my invention, this is how it is being done now on the back-end by some. 

Opps, did I give a away any secrets?


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

The problem is *because* Flash isn't used. If it were, there could be more safety in assuming image fidelity between the two rendering engines (Flash and Windows, or whatever you use). Flash does not use the graphic rendering engines of its host operating system, and does it's own thang. That means you have to correlate the metrics of how text and bits are rendered to ensure fidelity.

I realize others use Flash as the mockup and automation downstream on some other platform. But to do it right requires coordinating how the two rendering environments display their results. It's not a given the two will show the same thing. The amount of testing and tweaking can be pretty hefty. I once spent a month making sure subtitles displayed on a screen in a Windows environment were exactly how they appeared on a Linux-based digital cinema projector. Wasn't fun!

Again, I'm not sure how much this really matters for a mug, but I'd like to see an actual example. I'm not even sure Paul's app saves a 72 dpi bitmap of what the customer saw. I'd be nervous.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I think it will still sell as is. Not everyone wants a complete Mug Design Software/rotator. 

Thing is, you have to sell what you have. Ever see Barter Kings?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

ukracer said:


> I know what I would be doing if I were you. A platform has just been released that is perfect for this to become a module. IT already uses flash It really depends on whether you did this project for money or longer term benefits and possibly more money.
> 
> The clue is in another thread on this forum.
> 
> BTW nice work but as Mg says its end result artwork that will get you sales worth having. Not just a viewer sadly.


Yes, why re-invent the wheel, "the wheels" being the drawing canvas and CMS potential.

= many more customers unless they want to spend thousands of man-hours creating a multi-layer drawing app with transparency support, clipart assets, and then a full blown CMS needed to turn it into a real application.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

GordonM said:


> The problem is *because* Flash isn't used.
> 
> No!  You _*don't care*_ what is used in the browser, the rendering in the browser and the rendering on the PC = Apples and Oranges. You just need instruction on where things are to go, how big is the drawing, and where are the assets.
> 
> ...


I marked up above. Anyway, things are not so difficult as you think.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

ok. guys! please ignore my posts. i will withdraw this app as soon as i can...


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

SaB said:


> ok. guys! please ignore my posts. i will withdraw this app as soon as i can...


Why? Some will use it as is. Any critique is to help you make more money $$$$. This has a lot of potential, read the post UKRacer was referring to = instant customers and many of them.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

mgparrish said:


> the assumption is that the graphic application being automated has taken care of all the "evils" of the OS and any display onscreen.


Pretty big assumption, but as you say, it might not be critical. My experience is that you cannot count on Flash displaying fonts the same way as you see in other graphics application, as Flash uses its own font rendering engine (so it can be multi-platform).

Anywho, Paul, I think you should keep the thread and application. It may not be for everyone, but who cares. Besides, you have to expect this sort of thing when you get programmers involved in the discussion! We're a peculiar lot!!

I am QUITE sure you will have takers. A disclaimer might be enough that the image representation is approximate. I always include something about colors for this same reason. What people see on their monitors isn't always what they get on the finished goods.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

GordonM said:


> Pretty big assumption, but as you say, it might not be critical.
> 
> So you know, this has nothing to do with scaling. It's all about fonts. Flash uses its own internal font rendering engine. That way they don't have to rely on the rendering engines in the OS. But most any separate graphics program will use the OS's native font API.
> 
> ...


Gordon, sometimes you take simple things and make them complicated.  

The last thing to be concerned with is how to divide 300/72 or take a 20 point swf font created directly from a standard font that is usable on any PC or platform and figure out that it needs to be scaled by a constant x to be = to the standard font in size.

If you keep the link to one of my apps confidental I will send it to you, I'm walking the walk, or you can argue about what you _theorize_ is so so difficult.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Paul, on your pulling the plug on the app: why not release what you have as 1.0, then ask your customers for feedback. Depending on sales and how the app is received, consider doing a 2.0 with the more popular ideas added in. If sales are reasonable, you can get outside help for any programming aspects you're not comfortable with. Offer your existing customers the ability to upgrade at a discount. This is how many applications are developed, so people are already familiar with the process.

Also consider crowdfunding like Kickstarter to go to the next step, should you be interested. It's easier to get funding if you already have an existing product (or even demo). And now you have that.

I know one feature I'd ask for is to have a little more control of the speed of the mug rotation. Maybe you could add a flashvar to change that -- slow, medium, and fast or something. Just a thought.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

GordonM said:


> *Paul, on your pulling the plug on the app: why not release what you have as 1.0, then ask your customers for feedback. Depending on sales and how the app is received, consider doing a 2.0 with the more popular ideas added in. If sales are reasonable, you can get outside help for any programming aspects you're not comfortable with. Offer your existing customers the ability to upgrade at a discount. This is how many applications are developed, so people are already familiar with the process.*
> 
> Also consider crowdfunding like Kickstarter to go to the next step, should you be interested. It's easier to get funding if you already have an existing product (or even demo). And now you have that.
> 
> I know one feature I'd ask for is to have a little more control of the speed of the mug rotation. Maybe you could add a flashvar to change that -- slow, medium, and fast or something. Just a thought.


YES, there really is hope for you Gordon!


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

mgparrish said:


> I marked up above. Anyway, things are not so difficult as you think.


Paul you are almost there and Rome was not built in a day . Its not my or anyone elses position to tell you what you have created it not any good or that its brilliant. Your users will tell you that. What we say is just an "opinion"

I have just seen a major leap forward in software that has been years in development and I can see your app as a module hitching a ride  ............thats the way things go at times.

I have been waiting for 2 years for this software and sods law says I am already in the middle of a project to produce modular welding tables and also at the start of a project to make plasma cutting and router tables so I have so little time to use the software for what my original intention was. lol It is now released and is on a roller coaster right now,, ces la vie.

I am owed 40 grand in commision from some Chinese scum who sell on ebay But I refuse to be beaten and I will not give in. I have no way of knowing which project will end up being the best but my son has just started a job as Tool hire fitter drivers so he should be able to stand on his own two feet now  (Yeah the chinese bastards sacked him as well)

My wife is disabled and I have to look after her a lot of the time and its hard at times BUT she "lives life to the full" as she puts it and she says "go for it" so please dont stop doing what you have worked for and what you believe in just because a few people comment on your work.

Live your life as you see fit and make your project work. When the going gets tough "the tough get going" Good luck.

Regards Andy T

PS where are you in the UK??


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

UK Racer, now that is some great encouragement. I'm not taking away from the others. Their opinion is important too, especially if Paul wants to move forward. 

Paul, don't let this get you down. There are several types of customers, and you have to find the one that needs your software. I believe you have. You know what I mean. 

Maybe you can add some instruction to tell end users what buttons to hit while using the application. 

UK Racer, my wife is in the same boat (disabled), but has a type A personality. Love her to Life! Thanks for being a great husband and taking care of her.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

thank you guys! 
if i only find someone who know how to do what i want it to do then i am half way there 

Andy - iam in camberley, surrey.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

Got pressiton animator if anyone interested. Tis can save rotating mugs as a animated gifts so you can send your customers proof emails if you do designing for them 

http://www.frames4photoshop.info/pressiton_animations/mugrotation.gif


----------



## khaled (Feb 10, 2013)

you could use this PSD file to wrap an image on the mug, easy to use and great finish look 

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=85f4d4510f5beb8eba827cab23090a46


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

But is not animated is it?


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

SaB said:


> thank you guys!
> if i only find someone who know how to do what i want it to do then i am half way there
> 
> Andy - iam in camberley, surrey.


Sorry for late reply but I am very busy just now.

If I were you I would get over to opentshirts.org and start chatting . Some really clever people who are working with outputfiles and flash are starting to appear. And I am sure that your designer has a big part to play in online desin evolution if you can get it integrated into Open cart and Open T shirts etc.

When you get there I will link you up with the guys who might be able to assist.

Hope this helps

Regards Andy T


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I was over at OpenT-shirt. They have a good product. I watched the install videos on YouTube. They're all out of order. The files they list don't match the videos. I'm sure they updated the software and never changed the videos. At least they should put a not in the video comments. 

Since they change the name, I asked them on the video comments, in the forum and directly emailed them what the Standalone version meant. 

Today I get a response saying if I want help I need to pay a hundred plus dollars to this girl to get her help installing the software. 

Are you kidding me? Couldn't one of them just said, okay use the Standalone version instead of the original version? 

Then the girl emailed me back saying, Call me so I can clear up your confusion. My Confusion!!! Their site is completely disorganized along with their mis-communicated video's and I'm confused.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

selanac said:


> I was over at OpenT-shirt. They have a good product. I watched the install videos on YouTube. They're all out of order. The files they list don't match the videos. I'm sure they updated the software and never changed the videos. At least they should put a not in the video comments.


Thanks for flagging that up. Its probably been overlooked while the new version was released and new site created.



> Since they change the name, I asked them on the video comments, in the forum and directly emailed them what the Standalone version meant.


Stand alone was the old version and the new one is a module for opencart



> Today I get a response saying if I want help I need to pay a hundred plus dollars to this girl to get her help installing the software.


No you dont. You CAN pay and get it all done for you. Not sure its a girl though lol (Not that there is anything wrong with girls before |I get lambasted)



> Are you kidding me? Couldn't one of them just said, okay use the Standalone version instead of the original version?


It would actually be the other way round but there are lots of people available for advice on the forums. Assuming you already know the basics and follow instructions and are prepared to wait for replies etc you will be fine.

The paid service is if someone wants to get it all installed and running and cant be bothered to read through the forums for assistance etc



> Then the girl emailed me back saying, Call me so I can clear up your confusion. My Confusion!!! Their site is completely disorganized along with their mis-communicated video's and I'm confused.


Not sure what site you refer to but the new one is very clear and up to date even if you tube might have bad links on there.

Lets not forget this is all OPEN SOURCE SOFTWARE and its free but no one is going to install all you need for free. Thats your job to be honest. You will get advice and help though if you ask on the open T shirt forums.

Regards Andy T


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

That's exactly what I'm talking about. Why couldn't they just answer my two simple questions instead of having to have someone install it for me? 

This is a scam, and obviously you're part of them.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

selanac said:


> This is a scam, and obviously you're part of them.


 @selanac Paul, I understand you're frustrated, but be careful about calling things/people "scams" in public forums.

There's nothing about opentshirts that seems to be a scam just because they are an opensource project that might need a bit more organization. If someone is trying to help you out by answering your questions here to clear things up, it's not OK to start accusing them of being a scam artist.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

selanac said:


> That's exactly what I'm talking about. Why couldn't they just answer my two simple questions instead of having to have someone install it for me?
> 
> This is a scam, and obviously you're part of them.


The first part I have no idea what was said to you or how it was said or by whom. What you need to understand is you need to do some work in researching what it is you are getting for FREE.

Its VERY clear in the forums what the standalone version is and what the new Open cart Module version is.

I fail to understand why you say "this is a scam" ..... what is a scam???

And I fail even more to understand why you say I am obviously part of it?? I am merely a volunteer who has some free time to assist in trying to keep the forums in order.

It would seem to me you are not prepared to read up on what it is you need and just expect everything laid on a plate for you, free of charge, in terms of time money and brain power.

If you care to get over to the opentshirt.org you will see a thriving forum with people assisting and helping each other free of charge. 

I have just checked and you are not currently a member??

The only reason I mentioned the openTshirt forum is because I feel SaB has a good chance of getting the extra support he needs from the coders working together over there. After all its a FLASH based system 

Regards Andy T


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

No I don't need to understand that. 

This is exactly what I'm talking about. Your company thinks everyone has to kneel down to them. 

You came up with software and videos. In the videos you have a person saying, load these items on Host Gator. Start with this product. Then you changed the name and didn't update the video. 

All I asked was where is the Art Packages to purchase, and what's the name of the product to download. 

Everyone including you, came back and acted like I was asking for the impossible. 

If you can't handle two simple questions, you can't handle new customers. 

You also came on this forum and bumped this post instead of creating your own thread.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

selanac said:


> No I don't need to understand that.


You certainly need to understand I have absolutely nothing to do with the company .



> This is exactly what I'm talking about. Your company thinks everyone has to kneel down to them.


I have no company. I think you need to listen or do some research.



> You came up with software and videos. In the videos you have a person saying, load these items on Host Gator. Start with this product. Then you changed the name and didn't update the video.


That may be so but as I have stated I will flag that issue up for you.



> All I asked was where is the Art Packages to purchase, and what's the name of the product to download.


I do not have access to emails so I dont have a clue what you said or to whom.



> Everyone including you, came back and acted like I was asking for the impossible.


No you alleged some sort of scam and more pertinently that I was involved.

BUT you can not even say WHAT this supposed scam is supposed to be?



> If you can't handle two simple questions, you can't handle new customers.


I dont handle customers just users on a purely voluntary basis.

[/QUOTE]
You also came on this forum and bumped this post instead of creating your own thread.[/QUOTE]

Absolutely NOT. I was suggesting to the OP that he might be well advised to pop over to the forums as there are programers/coders in there who are currently working on similar files he has stated he does not know how to deal with.

His project is a fantastic idea but better minds than me have explained why its not going to be particularly useful in its current form.

I saw an opportunity for the OP to benefit from the massive interest in what I posted about. I do not need or want to advertise %^&* %^&*(& so I wont mention the name again. I like what the OP has developed but see the need for further development to be of monetary value to him and use to us all.

How cool would it be to have an open source T shirt design system with modules like a rotating item that you can decorate and see what it looks like and more importantly get a print ready file........I think that module would sell well.

Regards Andy T


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

I understood perfectly. I use the gif animator from download.com. It is free and easy to use. I said that on page one.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

selanac said:


> That's exactly what I'm talking about. Why couldn't they just answer my two simple questions instead of having to have someone install it for me?
> 
> This is a scam, and obviously you're part of them.



Let me assure you Paul OpenTshirts is not a scam by any means.

Also you were not contacted by a woman your were contacted by a man by the name of Jordie. Just to clarify that point.

Yes the files have changed.. Software does get updated and file names do change. That is the nature of software development. Search CorelDRAW tutorials on youtube you will find outdated tutorials from previous versions of the software.


Moving beyond your off the cuff judgement...

I was sorting thru emails and accidentally forwarded your email to Jordie. Who does installs as a 3rd party at the time struggling to make ends meet during the slow season. We could do the installs but Jordie needs the work.

So there is no scam in OpenTshirts.. just people trying to help each other and others with a free open source solution. That is what OpenTshirts is.. Not a scam.


----------



## frawgwild (Jun 26, 2008)

Well Paul I offered the opportunity to discuss this on the phone with you, but since you decided to go public with it, I figured it's where you want to discuss this.

I answered Both of your questions in your email and have factual and not speculative accusations to back it up.[media]http://opentshirtinstalls.com/image/Confusion.png[/media]

First question. "What package is it or do we buy different packages?" 
[media]http://opentshirtinstalls.com/image/OTSArt.png[/media]

There is only one package of Art. But to clarify the differences in the options to the One Package there are different levels of Licensing. Whether you want to use the Art on One Site, Five Sites or 10 Sites. This was spelled out in the email for you. It's been our experience within the OpenTshirts Forums and here in the T-shirtForums that this is a springboard for Screen Printers and Decorators to take it to levels beyond T-shirts. From Screen Printing to DTG, Dye Sublimation and not just on Garments but on Shin Guards, Phone Cases and even Cakes. 

Second Question. "We also sell Heat presses and would like to offer Open Tshirts and your art package. Most are just starting out so I don't know what they'll pay."

This was also the reason for explaining the Site Licenses. If you wanted to offer to your clients to host their site for them you could Save them some Money and Lessen their investment. With one site license at $199.99 or Ten Sites at $599.99, the cost could be considered $59.99. Would that be something that someone starting out would like to take advantage of? 

Your two questions are somewhat loaded and vague and I could have written a novel to answer them. With the different scenarios that could be extracted from them, I decided to keep it simple and to the point. You gave us no clue as to what your knowledge of the program was so we tried to Educate, Inform and give you Options. You have customers that might be interested, but not the budget. You may want to offer Site Hosting, Setup or Options. 

No where in my email to you did I say you were Required to pay for Installation or Usage of the software. In Fact, I said "The only fees that are associated with OpenTshirts are optional ones". Yet you threatened to "go on the forums and tell everyone this is nothing but a scam?". I offered "Paul, Call me so we can clear up your confusion. Jordi", but you responded, "it's not my confusion". So I dropped it.

Now, to clear up your confusion and the fact that You are the only one out of THOUSANDS of users here and in the OpenTshirts Forums, that You are the only one that thinks this is a scam. If it were, why would my Step by Step post on how to install OpenCart AND OpenTshirts be the most viewed post (1041 to be exact) at OpenTshirts and not one person has mentioned anything about it being a scam. No where in the thread here about OpenTshirts does anyone say this is a scam. By the way, it's the most viewed topic in these forums with 129,395 views and 1381 posts.
[media]http://opentshirtinstalls.com/image/StepbyStep.png[/media]

Now, if you want to be part of the community and take advantage of a great program and have a Value Added Product/Service for your customer, embrace it. There are great people in the community here and there, that have brought this program to a new level of innovation for the Decorator industry. 

Are things a little disorganized at OpenTshirts? Yes! Are they functional enough to get people started and moving with the studio? Absolutely! People have been chomping at the bit to get this and muddle through a little bit while they have time during the off season. If every Open Source project waited for perfection they would never get off the ground. There is a Viable, Workable program available to the small shops and it would be a shame for them to not be able to take advantage of the program now while they can. Shops are taking orders. 

With community support, volunteers (me, UKRacer, PRTeez, Hastla etc), things will come together. If you want perfection at this moment in time, you can spend $150/mo or $1000's to have limitations and constraints. You will also wind up waiting until Future Releases to see some of the features that OpenTshirts has implemented instantly in just the few weeks since the Module was released. Features that not only did OpenTshirts create by listening to the Community, but By the Community that is using it themselves.

I worked for a Major Corporation while in it's infancy and their Mantra was "If you don't Make Dust, you Eat Dust." That's where OpenTshirts is right now. They've Dusted the Industry.

Jordi

Sorry Rodney, but I had to clear Mine and Toms name a bit. I kept it respectful.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Jordi, 

You still haven't answered both my original questions which were really basic, and it only took you two weeks to answer one of the two. 

The original questions, (because I did not see the artwork on the forum the first time), was, 1) Where do we down load the artwork as you mentioned in your YouTube video. And the 2nd, was, What's the difference between the Standalone version as it's labeled when downloading, and the original download name? 

That was it. It could not be simpler than that. Why did you make such a big deal about it. All you had to do was say, the artwork download or purchasing link is at: BlahBlahBlaw.com/artwork and the difference is, we renamed the download names to this, and of the several down loads you need this one to start. 

Instead, you forwarded my email to several other people that wanted me to pay $100 plus for the answer. 

Can you know understand why I'd be upset? Would you not think this was a scam if the tables were turned?


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

selanac said:


> Jordi,
> 
> You still haven't answered both my original questions which were really basic, and it only took you two weeks to answer one of the two.
> 
> ...


I am not replying to you again in this thread. You are off topic and have been asked nicely by Rodney to pull your horns in as it were.

Jordie and Tom have taken the time to reply and explain things and yet you have STILL not availed yourself of the vast amount of information on opentshirt.org which would explain things to you very simply.

So its now simple.... pop over to the forums . ask your questions and someone will explain things to you. If however you just wish to offer this software to enhance your Heat press sales without taking the time and trouble to research it then sorry but assisting and informing you is one thing....... wiping your £$%^ is another.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

UK, I'm replying to Jordi as he directed the question to me. 

I'm not in anyway upset with him or anyone else. I'm clarifying my question to him. 

Sorry if you think otherwise.


----------



## frawgwild (Jun 26, 2008)

selanac said:


> Jordi,
> 
> You still haven't answered both my original questions which were really basic, and it only took you two weeks to answer one of the two.


Well from the original email, I answered both of your questions. You have asked two other questions in YouTube and nowhere else. Did you bother to go to the OpenTshirts Forum and ask your questions there? No! Two weeks to respond? Because you decide to slam a project and people in an irrelevant posting here? When you didn't have the nuts to post it in the eCommerce thread of 100's of 1000's of views and response posts. You knew you'd get your *** handed to you!



selanac said:


> The original questions, (because I did not see the artwork on the forum the first time), was, 1) Where do we down load the artwork as you mentioned in your YouTube video. And the 2nd, was, What's the difference between the Standalone version as it's labeled when downloading, and the original download name?


I'll go with the second question first. First, that question was not addressed in the email. You never asked it! Second, there is no difference. The software as it was when the tutorial was made, has been upgraded and in order to keep things organized it was renamed. Fairly logical and quite typical in the Open Source community. In fact of the 6000+ users in the forums last summer, no one ever questioned it. The software has been further developed into a module and integrates within Open Cart, which was explained in my contact email to you. It beats the Standalone version in that you only administer your site and the design studio in one location and not two.

First question. You admit to your oversight of the art pack download, yet when it was spelled out in the email you were quick to call it all a scam. Why? You were offered a phone call to clarify your questions and you refused and Assumed that with it being a scam it was just going to be a bunch of fluff. Well, facts are facts. I played my hand and all you can do is display your ignorance and inability to read



selanac said:


> That was it. It could not be simpler than that. Why did you make such a big deal about it. All you had to do was say, the artwork download or purchasing link is at: BlahBlahBlaw.com/artwork and the difference is, we renamed the download names to this, and of the several down loads you need this one to start.


Make a big deal out of what? We're here because of you and wanting to make a big deal about what? In my correspondence with you, this was never the question and that's it! You asked about Art Packs and I spelled that out for you. You dance around between forums and YouTube and have yet to ask the question in the appropriate place and that's the OpenTshirts Forums. You referred to offering this to customers buying equipment from you so I added information that was appropriate. Unless you figured you could handle setting up 10, 20, 50 or so sites for customers. Would you license all these sites or have them buy direct? I don't know, maybe you're a scam and you'd buy one license and then install it on 50 other sites for your customers and charge them the $199.99 and pocket it for yourself.



selanac said:


> Instead, you forwarded my email to several other people that wanted me to pay $100 plus for the answer.


"You" is not Me. And the only people that saw your inquiry through the AdvancedTshirts Contact page were Tom and I. Where you get that you had to pay $100 for an answer just shows your ignorance and inability to comprehend simple English. The $100 you may be referring to is the Optional installation service if you so chose to have done for you. Everything else was laid out as Open Source, Free to Use without any Fees or Royalties Ever. So where do you get $100 for an answer. You could've just Called me and I would've clarified all of this for you. But you held good with your word by burying this in an unrelated forum post, and telling people this was all a scam! Please!



selanac said:


> Can you know understand why I'd be upset? Would you not think this was a scam if the tables were turned?


No I can't. Everything in my email was addressed and concise. You asked questions and I answered them. You ran around here, YouTube, Filled out a contact form with 4, 5, 6 questions and wondered why you didn't get answers to them. But yet you didn't even bother to go to the OpenTshirts forum, the most direct place to ask them, to get your answers. You Refused the generosity of a phone call to help clarify and yet you want to slam us here. 

Say what you want, but when people visit OpenTshirts they can see and realize just what this is. Not a Scam!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Thread note:* some posts have been moved out of this thread.​
Instead of responding or engaging in a flame war, please simply report the post and move on so that threads can stay on topic 

Let's get this thread back to "software that will wrap an image around a mug", there are enough threads about opentshirts that this one doesn't need to be converted into yet another thread about it  

If there are more questions about opentshirts functionality, please post in the existing threads about that topic or in their official forums.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

very old post. but i need to update it. this small app that help you wrap image around a mug is available free. I decided to place it on my website so anyone who wish to use it can enjoy it.
all the best.
app is uploaded here: rotating mug animator – how to print stuff


----------

